# How to fix OBD code P1475?



## tyttebovs (Jan 16, 2006)

After purchasing a 1998 740iL (E38) it didn't take long until the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. Therefore I bought a ElmScan ISO interface from Scansoft.com to further troubleshoot the issue. It turned out that the cause of the issue was "Leakage Diagnostic Pump Reed Switch Did Not Close" (code P1475). Otherwise the car drives like a dream with NO signs of issues at all.

Now, I have searched all over the Web for the fix for this issue but haven't found anything. I doubt that the fix is as "simple" as replacing the switch (have no clue where that switch is, though) since I've learned that many of the OBD codes should not be trusted too much.

Am I alone with this issue? If not, how did you fix it?

Thanks!!!


----------



## BeeMVe (Mar 9, 2006)

Have the same problem with my 98 528i, can't find the porblem. Need help.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

I have heard that Peake (http://www.peakeresearch.com/) makes readers that are better for BMW, although I don't have personal experience. My personal experience is with Pep Boys' $199 reader by OTC electronics (http://www.otctools.com/products/detail.php?id=1376). It can clear codes. The only code I've gotten was P0441: "Evaporative Emission System Incorrect Purge Flow", when I hit the rev limiter on a curving freeway onramp. If you clear the code, and it never reappears, then problem solved!:thumbup:

Also of interest: realtime graphing stuff - www.autoenginuity.com $250

Alternatively, take it to a friendly mechanic and get a quote, or a dealer, if you have tons of $$$.


----------



## autobahned (Jun 26, 2007)

I have the same problem on my 1998 540i(83K miles), and it seems always came about 50 miles later after 2 other codes: P0170/P0173, which are fuel trim issues. I reseted them using Peak tools and they always come back. Other than that, the car drives good. I changed MAF sensor, no go. I am planning to change fuel filter and Pre-Cat O2 sensors for preventive reason.

I also know that previous owner had changed
1. Valve Cover Gasket
2. Oil Separate Valve
3. Cam Position Sensor
4. Cats
5. Radiator

I have a feeling toward intake vaccume leak, but kind of hesitated toward that idea because I've seen lots of post of people doing leak test and found nothing. Plus, why it always comes in this sequence: P0170/P0173(show at the same time at about 60 miles after reset CEL), then P1475 at about 50 miles, any input will be appreciated.


----------



## jguerin (Mar 7, 2007)

*hope this helps*

I have heard that ther are 2 hoses on the fireewall side of the engine, and that if one of them is loose or removed it will produce the P1475 code. I accidently knocked mine off when I replaced the heat control valve. I will post pics when able. I hope this helps


----------



## crash8168 (May 26, 2004)

tyttebovs said:


> After purchasing a 1998 740iL (E38) it didn't take long until the "Service Engine Soon" light came on. Therefore I bought a ElmScan ISO interface from Scansoft.com to further troubleshoot the issue. It turned out that the cause of the issue was "Leakage Diagnostic Pump Reed Switch Did Not Close" (code P1475). Otherwise the car drives like a dream with NO signs of issues at all.
> 
> Now, I have searched all over the Web for the fix for this issue but haven't found anything. I doubt that the fix is as "simple" as replacing the switch (have no clue where that switch is, though) since I've learned that many of the OBD codes should not be trusted too much.
> 
> ...


replace the leak detection pump, the reed switch is not serviceable


----------



## autobahned (Jun 26, 2007)

jguerin said:


> I have heard that ther are 2 hoses on the fireewall side of the engine, and that if one of them is loose or removed it will produce the P1475 code. I accidently knocked mine off when I replaced the heat control valve. I will post pics when able. I hope this helps


and did you fix it by plug it back in? I think you were talking about the 2 vacuum hoses connected to the Oil Separate Valve, please do post pics when you can, thanks!


----------



## dtbmw (Sep 14, 2008)

*Did anyone get P1475 CIL fixed*



crash8168 said:


> replace the leak detection pump, the reed switch is not serviceable


Please share your experience and let me know what to expect? I went to pepboys and they got th code but couldn't tell further as they indicated it is MFR specific?

Any help is appreciated!!!

PS. I checked vaccum hoses etc as suggested and they seemed to be okay.


----------



## sierrakilo99 (Jul 11, 2007)

Replaced part #20 (LEAK DIAGNOSTIC PUMP) in the attached diagram. No more code produced.


----------



## dtbmw (Sep 14, 2008)

sierrakilo99 said:


> Replaced part #20 (LEAK DIAGNOSTIC PUMP) in the attached diagram. No more code produced.


Any DIY? Where can I locate Leak detection pump on 99 323i. M52 engine..

Is it safe to do myself or should look for dealer to do this job (not sure if I need to mess with fuel lines).

Any help !!!


----------

